

Apple sent Tim Cook to China after suicides at Foxconn - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17386583?nclick_check=1

======
Isamu
This was extracted from the just-released supplier responsibility report
[http://images.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_...](http://images.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_2011_Progress_Report.pdf)

The report seems to have some more specific details this year. I would give
them good marks for the work on improving the program and making the report
readable and informative. It makes me hopeful for good progress in the years
to come.

